# Power steering turns hard (like manual) Long 360



## ryster (Sep 19, 2010)

I have just bought a new to me a Long tractor in great shape, however it steers hard. If you steer it slow it is trying to work like it should. I have checked the oil level and it is fine, should I check the hydraulic filter and see if it needs cleaned? What else would be the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ryster, I just saw that you live in Spokane. I live just outside Spokane over in Sandpoint by Newport! Welome neighbor! Not entirely sure, but I would check the filter as you suggested and maybe also verify that the pump isn't wore out and in need of a rebuild. Wish I could better help, but perhaps someone a bit more knowledgable can shed a more pinpointed light on your problem. Good luck! Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ryster, does one pump run everything such as the loader, or do you have seperate pumps for steering and loader?


----------



## ryster (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you...it does look like the pump runs the loader as well.


----------

